# Personality change



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, I got my female hedgehog when she was 2 months old. She was quilling when I first purchased her, which made her a little testy. About a week or 2 later she became very loving and pleasant. Now she's 13 weeks old and for the past 2 days she's been in an absolutely awful mood. She used to not huff and puff when I'd put my hand in to pick her up but now it's all she does. I don't know what to do.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

They typically go through a difficult quilling at about 12 weeks. Maybe she's doing that? I guess the new quills are adult-sized so are bigger and it is harder on them. Do you notice she's losing quills or do you see any new ones coming in?


----------



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't noticed any new quills coming in and she hasn't lost any quill from what I can tell. I'm just worried because she's my first hedgehog.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We just have one hedgie too--she was born on New Years day---so she's about 3 1/2 months old. Someone with more experience will certainly come along, but I'd suggest to keep handling her every day like you have been but just be careful for now not to toucn her quills in case they are painful. Everything else ok?---eating, poops, etc?

Oatmeal baths can help soothe her for quilling too. You can use some Aveeno baby wash (unscented) in the water and add a little flax seed oil to moisturize her skin.


----------



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

Everything else is fine. She's eating well and playing all night. She sleep almost all day and doesn't act any different till I try to play with her. At that point you would think I was the plauge and she wants nothing to do with me.


----------



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

She is sniffing a lot and squeaking quite a bit.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

It sounds like a quilling period to me... I had a super-sweet hedgehog who turned monstrous from quilling (and still is :roll.

The "sniffling" part concerns me a little bit... Is there discharge on her nose? Is she sneezing? Hedgehogs can get upper respiratory infections quite easily and these can be quite dangerous so if you notice any abnormal discharge (more than just the regular wet noses), sneezing, wheezing etc. I would take the hedgie to the vet to rule it out.

Otherwise as long as your hedgie is acting fine otherwise, and getting enough light (12-14 hours a day) and enough heat (76-80 F - air temperature, a heating pad is not enough) then I would just chalk it up to quilling (the new quills could be growing in but you might not see them yet).

Handle her daily - but also give her some flax seed oil (break a capsule over her food once per week and you can also break a capsule over her skin once every 2-3 days, but poking a capsule with a pin/needle and then squirting it out sometimes works better) oatmeal baths (aveeno oatmeal shampoo or regular - not instant, oatmeal in tied up sock) to soothe her skin. 

Good luck


----------



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm hoping you all are right and it's just the quilling. She isn't sneezing do I font think it's an infection. Thank you all for all your help.


----------



## Toddyhog (Apr 17, 2011)

You said that your hedgehog is still acting different, how long has she been quilling?


----------

